# Ic's ?



## amon13 (May 1, 2012)

Hello can sombody help me 
I cant find any info about the values(precious metals) inside of these ic's :IC SN74S112AN -10000 pieces ;tesla MH74S40 
I also have strange ic's like this:
2 HK01 100R
К531КП2П
КР531КП14
К5000ИЕ160
К131ЛА3
I tried to sell them on ebay but is difficult-so i decided that i must process them for precious metals


----------



## etack (May 1, 2012)

I Googled this one КР531КП14 for pictures and got this site http://affinage.org.ua/dragmetally-v-mikrosxemax.html . Hope it helps I know nothing of the site. Just use it as a high bar when calculating returns.

Eric


----------



## amon13 (May 1, 2012)

etack said:


> I Googled this one КР531КП14 for pictures and got this site http://affinage.org.ua/dragmetally-v-mikrosxemax.html . Hope it helps I know nothing of the site. Just use it as a high bar when calculating returns.
> 
> Eric


Thank you very much Eric 
К531КП2П-4.34 mg AU
К131ЛА4-11.58 mg AU
К131ЛА3-11.58 mg AU
К500ИЕ137-14.85mg AU
BUT this is still missing SN74S112AN -10000 pieces ;tesla MH74S40 .........


----------



## Little_girl (May 9, 2012)

About 131 series it depends on package type. If "SMD-type" with no-plated substrate is 5-7 mg for one IC. If substrate is gold-plated than 10mg. 
If plastic package, so 2-3 mg.


----------

